# Escambia River 5-16-11



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Caught these in 3hrs north of Quintette bridge.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

NICE! nothin' eats better than a shellcracker


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Love them shell crackers, i bet that was fun on ultra lights :thumbsup:


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice Catch....:thumbup:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice Catch!


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

well done.


----------



## mikshanton (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice fishing. Bet it was some fun.


----------

